# Gear setup: Two 5D mark iii's and a 1DX or a 5DS and a 1DX?



## Cheekysascha (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey everyone, so right now my kit is Two 5D mark iii's and a 1DX, I started off with one 5D and got a second one a year later to avoid having to switch lenses as many times but about a month ago I picked up the 1DX as it was extremely cheap at my local camera store, but now I'm starting to think about selling both of my 5d mark iii's and pick up a 5ds instead as the only reason I even got the second 5d iii instead of the 5ds was because of the better low light and also smaller file sizes but both of those things aren't a problem anymore as my 1DX does amazing at high ISO and I recently upgraded a lot of my computer/card storage.

So my question is what would you do in this situation? sell the two 5D Mark iii's and get a 5DS? or keep the two mark iii and have one as a back up my 1DX + 5DIII combo?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 1, 2015)

Personally I'd sell the two 5D MkIII's and get a 5DSR.

Indeed after running 1DS MkIII's for seven years I am looking to the 1DX MkII announcements to see if I go that way or go to the 5DSR. It seems moire is not as problematic as expected and the moire removal brush tool in L is very effective when it does happen.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 1, 2015)

Hmm yeah I looked into the 5DSR a lot and the extra sharpness does sound pretty nice over the 5DS but I'm not sure if I really want to add more steps into my already long editing process especially with how long it already takes to edit a days worth of shots.

Are there any other features over the 5DS the 5DSR has? or is it just no AA filter?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the idea having 5d III, 5DR or S(high MP) and 1Dx. This way, you have little of everything.

Me too, I little lazy with switching lenses. I'm currently shooting with A7r II as high MP, A7s as light and high ISO and 1Dx as my sports. So far, this combo works well for me.

There were times, I missed the Canon 24-70 II and 70-200 a lot.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 1, 2015)

What do you shoot and how frequently? Do you need the file sizes of the 5Ds? Do you have the high quality lenses required to really take advantage of the 50 MP?
The low light issue is actually more pronounced, because there is sensor performance, but then there is the small pixel size and required shorter shutter speeds hand-held. Or are you a heavy tripod shooter? New is not better for everybody.
I got the 5DsR, shoot 99% tripod, few frames per day, mainly at ISO 100 and/or flashed, shoot exclusively with highest quality primes, and target output is 16x8.5 inches at >300 dpi for book spread after some cropping. My other camera is not a 1Dx, but an Arca 4x5".

Hope that helps in figuring out what's right for you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 2, 2015)

If you shot a 5DSR at exactly the same settings, lenses, handheld etc as a 5D MkIII you will never get worse IQ, more often than not you will get better IQ. If you take some more time with technique you have a lot more potential with the 5DSR.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I like the idea having 5d III, 5DR or S(high MP) and 1Dx. This way, you have little of everything.
> 
> Me too, I little lazy with switching lenses. I'm currently shooting with A7r II as high MP, A7s as light and high ISO and 1Dx as my sports. So far, this combo works well for me.
> 
> There were times, I missed the Canon 24-70 II and 70-200 a lot.



It's an amazing combo to have especially with a 24-70 2.8ii or a 24mm 1.4 ii on one and a 70-200 2.8is ii on the other with maybe a 14mm every now and then, perfect for everything, so hopefully that combo will work great on a 1DX and 5DS too!

How are you finding being dual system? I tried shooting with my A7II and 5DIII in the summer a lot and loved the lightweight of the Sony but I just felt like there was something missing for me with the lack of lenses I guess.

Yeah I really missed my Canon 24-70 while I was using my Sony 24-70 zeiss, as i had my 5d with a 70-200 the entire time.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> What do you shoot and how frequently? Do you need the file sizes of the 5Ds? Do you have the high quality lenses required to really take advantage of the 50 MP?
> The low light issue is actually more pronounced, because there is sensor performance, but then there is the small pixel size and required shorter shutter speeds hand-held. Or are you a heavy tripod shooter? New is not better for everybody.
> I got the 5DsR, shoot 99% tripod, few frames per day, mainly at ISO 100 and/or flashed, shoot exclusively with highest quality primes, and target output is 16x8.5 inches at >300 dpi for book spread after some cropping. My other camera is not a 1Dx, but an Arca 4x5".
> 
> Hope that helps in figuring out what's right for you.



I'm a landscape shooter, I go on trips every 3-4 weeks and most of it is in really cold/rainy weather in Northern Norway, I personally think the 50mp would work pretty well with being able to crop more into pictures/have more detail in general.

As for if I use tripods? eh I'm not a huge fan, I prefer to be mobile when I'm taking pictures and only use it for long exposures of the northern lights/stars.

And it sort of did thanks! really, most of my lenses would work but I keep hearing that if I don't really use a tripod that it wouldn't be too much of an advantage for me


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheekysascha said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea having 5d III, 5DR or S(high MP) and 1Dx. This way, you have little of everything.
> ...


I don't allow the camera dictates my shooting. Just like any systems, FF mirrorless has it own issues. I enjoy the compact and light weight of A7 series.

Prior to my Zeiss batis lenses, I shoot with FE28, FE35 and FE55. These are great lenses, especially the FE35. I carry this lens with me everywhere. Now the Batis lenses have arrived. I sold my FE28 and still keeping FE35 & FE55. I plan to sell my FE35& FE55 soon. The copies that I have now are just too good and having little problem letting them go. The Batis lenses are AMAZING.

I used to own quite a bit of Canon lenses. Now, just 1Dx + 200f2 IS + 400f2.8 IS II for longer reach shooting.

Took this shot at work, Halloween party. A7s + Zeiss Batis FE25. Why carry 1Dx + fast prime when you can still get a shot likes this with much smaller and lighter kit.


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 2, 2015)

What I would do is sell one 5D no matter what. There is no point to me to have a back up 5D. If you sell it now you can still get a pretty good price. The longer you wait the less you probably will get especially if the 5d4 comes out. I would rather have a 5DR and a 1DX, Then the 5dmiii


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

timmy_650 said:


> What I would do is sell one 5D no matter what. There is no point to me to have a back up 5D. If you sell it now you can still get a pretty good price. The longer you wait the less you probably will get especially if the 5d4 comes out. I would rather have a 5DR and a 1DX, Then the 5dmiii



Yeah that's what scares me, I've tried to find somewhere to sell it here in Norway or online but it's proving difficult to find somewhere to sell it.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



That's an incredible shot! seriously breathtaking! and yeah you're right, I guess I just really love the weather sealing of the 1DX and 5D as the past two shoots i've been on have been in freezing cold spots in northern norway and my cameras are almost always soaked :c


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I'd sell the two 5D MkIII's and get a 5DSR.
> 
> Indeed after running 1DS MkIII's for seven years I am looking to the 1DX MkII announcements to see if I go that way or go to the 5DSR. It seems moire is not as problematic as expected and the moire removal brush tool in L is very effective when it does happen.



Exactly my thoughts. I think the 1D X combined with the 5DSR is an amazing combo.

Frankly the one thing I am not overkeen about on the 5DSR is that is it not in a 1D body. Funnily if Canon, gave us a choice to put the 5DSR in a 1D body I would be even more attracted.

I imagine I will end up with 1D X II but that is only if I am not so tempted by the 5DSR that I buy that instead.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I like the idea having 5d III, 5DR or S(high MP) and 1Dx. This way, you have little of everything.
> 
> Me too, I little lazy with switching lenses. I'm currently shooting with A7r II as high MP, A7s as light and high ISO and 1Dx as my sports. So far, this combo works well for me.
> 
> There were times, I missed the Canon 24-70 II and 70-200 a lot.


+1, I sold my 24-70L II and I miss it a lot. 
I'd take sell one of the 5D3 and keep the other, unless you need the extra pixels and sharpness of the 5Ds(R), and get a lens instead.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea having 5d III, 5DR or S(high MP) and 1Dx. This way, you have little of everything.
> ...



The 24-70L II is probably one of the best lenses of all time  and yeah I think I'll sell one and maybe just save up for a while and then get the 5DSR and keep a 5DIII just incase.


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheekysascha said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > What do you shoot and how frequently? Do you need the file sizes of the 5Ds? Do you have the high quality lenses required to really take advantage of the 50 MP?
> ...



Landscape crops sounds like a good match for 5Ds, but you may have to re-think your stance re tripods, and mirror lock-up, and cable release. As far I as picture Norway (have only been to S Sweden myself, then also Scotland), it is often on the overcast side, and low sun angle. Even with WA for landscapes with a bit of depth of field you do not get exposures of <1/2FL at ISO 100 for handheld. The 5Ds is unforgiving re technique, this has been pointed out over and over again. Remember, movement of 1 pixel = 4.14 µm, and you get half the resolution, or your 50 MP sensor becomes effectively 12.5 MP.
If you can swing it 5DIII + 5Ds + 1Dx is a great combo. But if one has to give, either 5Ds is not the best fit for you, or you may have to adjust your shooting style. my 2c.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 2, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...


I have these cameras and I live in Norway, so I have some experience to offer. I have made the 1DX/5DSR my standard combo. The 5DIII is now in the hands of my son, because I simply stopped using it when I got the 5DSR. 

If you do the same, you have to include a tripod in your standard setup. I am a pretty steady guy, but, as several have pointed out, to get the max out of the 5DSR, you need to use very fast shutter speeds or a tripod. On the other hand, you have the same problem using a 20-24MP crop sensor, like the 7DII.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > Zeidora said:
> ...



Yeah you're right, thank you so much for your input, this really helped.

I think I'll just go with selling one and then saving for a 5ds/5dsr in the next year or so and in the mean time learn to use my tripod more and mirror lockup as well.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Nov 2, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Cheekysascha said:
> ...



Hmm guess that's the downside of the 5DSR/5DS then always having to use a tripod around haha

like I said in my previous reply above i think I might just sell one of my 5d3's and wait till the 5d4/save up more for a 5ds etc as there's no real rush for me at the moment or maybe even get a second 1dx as that weather sealing was the only reason I got any shots in Lofoten last week in the pouring rain/storm.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Nov 2, 2015)

Eldar said:


> If you do the same, you have to include a tripod in your standard setup. I am a pretty steady guy, but, as several have pointed out, to get the max out of the 5DSR, you need to use very fast shutter speeds or a tripod. On the other hand, you have the same problem using a 20-24MP crop sensor, like the 7DII.



As someone thinking about getting a 5DSr, this is one of the things I can't get my head around. So many posts saying that a high shutter speed / tripod is needed, but I don't have a problem with this using a 7DII... Is shutter-speed any more critical on a 5DS than on a 7DII?
(I tend to shoot at 4x focal length (1/2000 for 400mm, ideally 1/160 for 35mm, though slower is certainly possible)), and I almost never have any problems.)


----------



## bakalo (Nov 2, 2015)

I very recently bought the 5DS R to go with the 1DX and so far I have found all the warnings about tripods,cable release,moire and whatever else to be hugely exaggerated.It seems just fine to me handheld.I can crop and keep the detail which is what I wanted.Not a patch on the 1DX in low light


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 3, 2015)

streestandtheatres said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > If you do the same, you have to include a tripod in your standard setup. I am a pretty steady guy, but, as several have pointed out, to get the max out of the 5DSR, you need to use very fast shutter speeds or a tripod. On the other hand, you have the same problem using a 20-24MP crop sensor, like the 7DII.
> ...


With a 50 megapixel camera the image will NOT be more motion blur than 7D Mark ii, because the blur is equal in the two cameras (all settings being equal). However, 50 megapixel ALLOWS greater magnification than 7D Mark ii, and if you use this most CAPACITY, motion blur (which was hidden by the low resolution) will be more visible with 50 megapixel, than would be visible with a low-resolution camera .


----------



## streestandtheatres (Nov 3, 2015)

Gotcha.




ajfotofilmagem said:


> streestandtheatres said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

streestandtheatres said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > If you do the same, you have to include a tripod in your standard setup. I am a pretty steady guy, but, as several have pointed out, to get the max out of the 5DSR, you need to use very fast shutter speeds or a tripod. On the other hand, you have the same problem using a 20-24MP crop sensor, like the 7DII.
> ...


At 4x focal length you should be safe (by a margin). Don't let this issue deter you from getting a 5DSR. It is a fantastic camera and it is fully usable handheld. But to get that extra bit of performance and all the sharpness and resolution it can give, you will enjoy using a tripod. It is worth noting that nobody discuss this issue in a 7DII thread, or a D810 or A7RII thread for that matter. I just spent 2 weeks on a safari, where I used this camera handheld the whole time, with the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x lens. Lowest handheld shutter speed was 1/30s @560mm. Not the sharpest image I have, but quite usable (it was a leopard in very low light).


----------



## tomscott (Nov 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I'd sell the two 5D MkIII's and get a 5DSR.
> 
> Indeed after running 1DS MkIII's for seven years I am looking to the 1DX MkII announcements to see if I go that way or go to the 5DSR. It seems moire is not as problematic as expected and the moire removal brush tool in L is very effective when it does happen.



I would agree, since getting the 7DMKII and seeing how good the files are the 5DSR is so tempting, the 5DMKIII is good but its getting old and its showing compared tot eh newer stuff.

Colour noise is so much more a problem in the older gen tech which annoys me!! I have just been testing my 7D vs 5DMKIII up to 12800 and the 7D has less colour noise and looks sharper… with the same lens the noise is also well controlled not as much as the 5DMKIII but the 7D looks good out the camera the 5DMKIII needs a little bit of work.

Really loved my 5DMKIII and shunned the idea that its not a great camera, but I'm starting to see its age more and more.

But to me the 5DMKIV is where its at, the 50mp is overkill and if the tech is carried over at a lower MP with better high ISO with much less colour noise and banding from the 5DMKIII the 5DSR will be an even more a specialist camera.

Saying that at the current price point they are such a great prospect for a lot of things not just landscape and studio but wildlife where you can crop quite far!


----------



## chauncey (Nov 3, 2015)

The pros and cons of your choices have been amply described ad nauseam.

Photography is more than taking volumes of images that merely occupy space on one's HD. 
Anyone can prance about and shoot everything that pops up in front of them and having superior gear will not make them good images.
Any high MP camera will allow cropping space, but so will a lower MP camera, if...you take advantage of photo-merging. 
Witness this 60" lily that utilized that technique. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28216.0

The print is all that matters...and ascertaining what gear was used to create that print is a sheer exercise in futility.
It's about creating that one image, worthy of being printed and displayed in a position of importance.


----------



## msm (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> It is worth noting that nobody discuss this issue in a 7DII thread, or a D810 or A7RII thread for that matter.



It isn't an issue for the 7DII since that has only 20mpix. There are plenty of threads about camera shake and the D810 if you read Nikon forums. For the A7R II it isn't an issue at all because of IBIS and no shutter shake with efcs, I get sharp results at 1/10th of a second hand held with that camera.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

msm said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > It is worth noting that nobody discuss this issue in a 7DII thread, or a D810 or A7RII thread for that matter.
> ...


Yes, it has less than half the number of pixels, but the pixel size on the 7DII is pretty close to the pixel size on the 5DSR (not quite, but close). So if you crop a 5DSR image to the same area as a crop sensor, you have pretty much exactly the same problem. A 7DII is (almost) as sensitive to shake as a 5DS/R.


----------



## msm (Nov 3, 2015)

Eldar said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Let me be more specific.

If you shoot same focal length and crop the 5DSR down to same field of view as 7DII then yes you are right.

If however you shoot the same field of view on both cameras (1.6x longer focal length on the 5DSR) which is how I would compare then each pixel on the 5DSR covers a smaller field of view and is more prone to camera shake than the pixels of the 7DII. The camera shake will effect the images of both cameras identically under this assumption but you loose more of your resolution potentional on the 5DSR, so in that sense it requires better technique.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 3, 2015)

msm said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...


To me that becomes an apple and orange comparison. A FF sensor covering the same area as a crop sensor will require a 1.6x longer focal length, which has its consequences. The only reasonable comparison, in my view, is that you can crop a 5DSR image 1.6x, still have more pixels than a 7DII image and pretty much same-same IQ.


----------



## scottgoh (Nov 17, 2015)

you do have a lot of camera bodies,
i think if you can wait and see if the 5D4 is good or not before making the change. 

i thought you are a wedding photographer just like me hence having such many bodies. lol.
Scott


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ive carried out a number of tests over the last two weeks with the 5DS hand-held down to 1/20th second with a 24-70mm zoom and then done the same with a 6D. The outcome is not a surprise in the sense you can hand-hold with the 6D down to a slower speed but the difference is not as great as some make out if you follow good technique. All of that said Im not an advocate for hand-held landscape shots I like to take my time unless the light is changing rapidly like you get in quickly coming & going storms. 
As others have stated the benefit of the 5DS / 5DSr is the higher resolution in cropping which you can do far more with this camera than a 5D MKIII or 6D. Without cropping the pictures especially if viewed on something like Apple 5K & 4K retina iMac screens is very noticably sharper particularly fine detail like leaves, fur etc. 
I think there is a place for the 5D MKIII / 6D resolution and the 5DS/5DSr resolution, the 5DS is definately not a sports or action camera or a very low light camera but that resolution also helps its colorimagery "pop" in a somehow more pleasing way at least in landscape.


----------

